# Where to fish lately?



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

What river would be my best choice to fish on Friday, grande, rocky, chagrin, or Ashtabula?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

If the flows stabalize, you'll find me at the Chagrin. The holiday weekend will be on fire.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Hate to say it but with the current forecast its doubtful any of those will fish fri. Better find a ditch.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolute worst case senario, go east. The cascade will clear up instantaneously after gnarly weather.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Fishman said:


> If the flows stabalize, you'll find me at the Chagrin. The holiday weekend will be on fire.


Also pay no attention to Tom, his rationalism has been a lil dismal since the operation.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

rivers are a little messed up now, once theyre cleared most should fish great
kast


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Hate to say it but with the current forecast its doubtful any of those will fish fri. Better find a ditch.


X2

Rain and snow in the forecast all weekend. Big rain and decent snow.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Update for your question. Better find something to do inside on Fri. I.E. bowling, tying squigwiggler flies with Tom, take your gf to a movie, etc. etc.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good thing my super-secret ditches don't show on that map . . .. . . .


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

creekcrawler said:


> Good thing my super-secret ditches don't show on that map . . .. . . .


If you would like I can zoom in on them Brian!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Aiieey! Don't say nothin' 'bout them ditches!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Arcola Creek it is. Huge run in progress!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Creeks! Feeder creeks of grand might be on fire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Feeder creeks of the Grand might be filled with everyone from the Rocky, Chagrin & Grand that are blown out.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

With this weather....doubt it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Creeks on the grand are gonna be crowded. Just zoom in with live maps and find some ditches to fish like the rest of us.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

When you guys say ditches, do you mean areas that only hold water during high water? Do fish really go up in these areas?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

